# Anything good to come from steel shot shortage?



## MrShane (Jul 21, 2019)

I can think of one good thing already:
Most guys will think twice before trying to cut down a bird at 50 or more yards.
Hopefully these skybusters will put a little more thought in to practicing patience/ hiding better/ decoy placement/etc. 
It will (fingers crossed) make them consider taking better shots and increasing their bag vs. shell shot ratio.
Then we all win!
Am I thinking wishfully?


----------



## MooseMeat (Dec 27, 2017)

Waterfowl season is still 6 months away. Plenty of time for steel shot production to catch up.

if not, there’s still plenty of #7 dove loads still available. The lack of steel shot won’t stop guys from hunting. Adapt. Improvise. Overcome.


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

MrShane said:


> Am I thinking wishfully?


Unfortunately Shane, you are.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I have been buying steel shot for 2 months now. Some places allow 2 boxes per day and some 1 box. I have over 3 cases of 12 and 20 gauge, so I'm good for the first month anyway.😃


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Skybusting has been going on since I can remember and its not about to stop. Even a ammunition's shortage wont stop them. Look at what Fowlmouth posted...… Three cases of shells for one month of hunting???? I have to call you out on the "skybusting" LOL


----------



## MooseMeat (Dec 27, 2017)

taxidermist said:


> Skybusting has been going on since I can remember and its not about to stop. Even a ammunition's shortage wont stop them. Look at what Fowlmouth posted...… Three cases of shells for one month of hunting???? I have to call you out on the "skybusting" LOL


Or he hunts more in 1 month than you do in 2 years combined.

shooting a lot doesn’t make you a sky buster or a bad shot. It could mean you shoot a lot of ducks. Like FM tends to do, every season.


----------



## MrShane (Jul 21, 2019)

I used to take a lot of new guys on GW Teal hunts out of my airboat.
I would only allow each shooter to have ten shells, the rest of the shells were left in the boat parked a couple hundred yards away.
We also only shot at drakes.
If you didn’t kill your seven birds with your ten shells, your punishment was you had to take a ‘time out’ and walk back to boat for more shells.
Man, we had a good time and laughed so much it hurt.
This was at least fifteen years ago and when I run in to these old co-workers/ neighbors/ kids of old friends they always thank me for making them play this game.
Try it with your buddies this season and see if you laugh as much as we did.


----------



## MooseMeat (Dec 27, 2017)

Or run it to the plug every chance you get and enjoy your freedom to do so, since we are blessed to be in America exercising our rights with every trigger pull.

we empty our guns every chance we get, have a great time doing so. Conserving shells or not, it’s not your place to tell someone else if they are shooting too much. Who cares. You’re not paying for each shot.

“if you ain’t shootin bullets, you ain’t havin fun”


----------



## MrShane (Jul 21, 2019)

Whoa, take it easy there MM, sorry if that ruffled your feathers.
I was only recounting some good memories from my airboat days and wanted to share.
My intent was just to hopefully share a tactic that helped me become a better duck hunter, not just be a duck shooter.
I’m headed out in a few hours to do some work on my duck property, it’s going to be a great day.
I hope you have a great day also.


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

MrShane said:


> I used to take a lot of new guys on GW Teal hunts out of my airboat.
> I would only allow each shooter to have ten shells, the rest of the shells were left in the boat parked a couple hundred yards away.
> We also only shot at drakes.
> If you didn’t kill your seven birds with your ten shells, your punishment was you had to take a ‘time out’ and walk back to boat for more shells.
> ...


Too bad there's not a "Like A Lot" button.


----------

